# Timers for pc



## lego (Jun 21, 2010)

In my post in taringa they are to be able to unload the timers, and with the time he will add more.

http://taringa.net/posts/downloads/5784513/cronometros-para-puzzles.html


----------



## ianini (Jun 21, 2010)

What are you asking, exactly?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 21, 2010)

his post on a site has the download links and description of three timers


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not unbiased in this situation, but I highly recommend that you link to the official pages for these timers, so it's clear where the timers are from.

It's fine to be a resource, even to provide download mirrors, but you should give credit.


Also, note that CCT (*CalCubeTimer*, not *Cuber Cal Timer*) 0.9.3 is an old version. 0.9.5 is the current public release.


----------



## shelley (Jun 21, 2010)

0.9.5 is made of bloat and slow. 0.9.4 is the way to go.
And it's still spelled wrong on your page.


----------



## lego (Jun 21, 2010)

Try to explain that with the time he will add more as it them fences trying, since I have several for not I like all because of it they are small, for the version of the CCT it is the one that I have and answers me very well.


----------



## lego (Jun 21, 2010)

fix any errors and add pages of timers


PD:Thank you for the constructive comments


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 22, 2010)

lego said:


> Try to explain that with the time he will add more as it them fences trying, since I have several for not I like all because of it they are small, for the version of the CCT it is the one that I have and answers me very well.


Sure. I don't know what your text says, but the right thing to do would be to give your users the choice to go try all the versions, and explain to your users why you like 0.9.3. That way, your site provides some pretty useful information.


Rubik'sJTimer comes from JNetCube, I believe; does anyone else know the exact relation?
And I don't know about Bellon.


----------



## jfly (Jun 27, 2010)

JTimer was developed by Daniel Hayes and somebody else who I've forgotten.


----------



## shelley (Jun 27, 2010)

j-fly said:


> JTimer was developed by Daniel Hayes and somebody else who I've forgotten.



Doug Li?


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jun 27, 2010)

PTimer


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 27, 2010)

PTimer, QQ Timer, CalCubeTimer, CubeMania.org.

4 of the best timers out there.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> PT, QQT, CCT, Cube Mania.
> 
> 4 of the best timers out there.


cTimer's nice.


----------

